
O'Reilly's “Programming Rust” by Jim Blandy Available for Kindle - sohkamyung
https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Rust-Fast-Systems-Development-ebook/dp/B077NSY211/
======
rumdz
I preordered the book back in September. Will I need to pay separately for the
Kindle copy?

